# lorsque vos élèves auraient été/seront/seraient dans leurs lits



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Thomas souhaite parler à Anastasia, mais elle lui répond qu'elle doit surveiller son groupe. Thomas lui barre le chemin. Samuel entend leur conversation et arrive. Il dit à Thomas :

_Il aurait été plus judicieux de reporter votre conversation à plus tard, lorsque vos élèves *auraient été*/*seront*/*seraient *dans leurs lits._

Pourriez-vous me dire quelle variante est meilleure ? Je pense que toutes les trois conviennent, selon ce que je veux dire.

Merci


----------



## JClaudeK

Je dirais 
_Il aurait été plus judicieux de reporter votre conversation à plus tard, lorsque vos élèves *étaient* dans leurs lits._


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du moment où cette conversation a lieu. A-t-elle lieu après ou avant que les élèves soient dans leur lit ? Et après ou avant que les élèves soient sortis de leur lit ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Avant que les élèves soient dans leurs lits. Anastasia doit veiller à ce qu'ils se brossent les dents et se lavent. Elle est pressée, mais Thomas l'empêche d'arriver au collège.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas l'imparfait suggéré par JCK est inapproprié car les élèves ne sont toujours pas au lit. Comme il s'agit d'un fait hypothétique, j'emploierais un conditionnel passé pour ma part :

_… lorsque vos élèves *auraient été* au lit._

P.S.: _Reporter à plus tard_ est un pléonasme ; il faudrait dire soit _reporter_ tout court, soit _remettre à plus tard_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, j'ai pensé au conditionnel passé en premier lieu, mais je n'étais pas sûre. Est-ce que le futur et le conditionnel présent sont aussi possibles ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le conditionnel présent serait certainement envisageable, mais il ne marquerait pas aussi bien la séquence des événements.

En revanche, le futur serait à mon avis inopportun étant donné qu'il s'agit d'une hypothèse.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alessa Azure said:


> Anastasia doit veiller à ce qu'ils se brossent les dents et se lavent. Elle est pressée, mais Thomas l'empêche d'arriver au collège.
> Samuel entend leur conversation et arrive. Il dit à Thomas :





Maître Capello said:


> Tout dépend du moment où cette conversation a lieu.
> 
> 
> Alessa Azure said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avant que les élèves soient dans leurs lits.
Click to expand...

Dans ce cas (la conversation n'ayant pas encore eu lieu/ n'étant pas encore terminée), il me semble plus judicieux d'employer le conditionnel présent:
_Il aurait été* serait *plus judicieux de reporter votre conversation à plus tard, lorsque vos élèves *seront* _au lit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah, effectivement.  J'avais à tort supposé que la discussion avait déjà eu lieu et donc que le premier verbe ne pouvait être qu'au conditionnel passé vu que ç'aurait été une hypothèse irréelle… Mais selon le contexte donné au début par Alessa, la discussion n'a en effet pas encore débuté :


Alessa Azure said:


> Thomas souhaite parler à Anastasia, mais elle lui répond qu'elle doit surveiller son groupe. Thomas lui barre le chemin. Samuel entend leur conversation et arrive.



+++
Et pour clarifier, seule la dernière suggestion de JCK est donc appropriée ; aucune des autres suggestions ne convient.

_Il *serait* plus judicieux de remettre votre conversation à plus tard, lorsque vos élèves *seront* au lit._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Thomas veut parler à Anastasia, mais elle refuse parce qu'elle doit surveiller son groupe. Thomas insiste, Samuel entend leurs voix, arrive et dit :

_Il *serait* plus judicieux de remettre votre conversation à plus tard, lorsque vos élèves *seront* au lit._

Je pensais que Maitre Capello parlait de la conversation entre Samuel et Thomas, lorsque Samuel disait cette phrase.

La conversation entre Anastasia et Thomas n'a pas eu lieu, Anastasia ne voulait pas écouter Thomas. Mais je pense qu'il est possible d'utiliser le conditionnel passé, _Il aurait été plus judicieux, _parce que Thomas n'avait pas choisi cette option au moment où Samuel a prononcé ses paroles, il a manqué cette possibilité, nous parlons donc du passé. Thomas pourra bien sûr parler à Anastasia plus tard, mais Samuel voulait insister sur le fait que Thomas n'avait pas pensé à remettre la conversation à plus tard. 

Est-ce que mon raisonnement est erroné pour les francophones ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Alessa Azure said:


> Est-ce que mon raisonnement est erroné pour les francophones ?


Oui.
Samuel donne un conseil avant que  la conversation entre Anastasia et Thomas ait lieu, il leur conseille de remettre celle-ci à plus tard.

Donc, il dira "_Il *serait* plus judicieux de remettre votre conversation à plus tard, lorsque vos élèves *seront* au lit_ (sinon,  Anastasia arrivera en retard pour surveiller le groupe)."


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci.

En français, je ne peux pas insister sur le fait que Thomas n'avait pas pensé à remettre la conversation à plus tard, en utilisant le conditionnel passé ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Si, mais alors il faudrait reformuler la phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Je pensais que Maitre Capello parlait de la conversation entre Samuel et Thomas, lorsque Samuel disait cette phrase.


Non, je parlais de la discussion entre Thomas et Anastasia, celle dont parle Samuel. 



Alessa Azure said:


> En français, je ne peux pas insister sur le fait que Thomas n'avait pas pensé à remettre la conversation à plus tard, en utilisant le conditionnel passé ?


Non, car dans votre cas l'hypothèse n'est *pas* irréelle vu que cela concerne un événement futur qui peut encore se réaliser. Le conditionnel passé ne serait possible que si la conversation entre Thomas et Anastasia avait déjà eu lieu et que Samuel leur en fasse le reproche, ce qui n'est clairement pas le cas ici.



JClaudeK said:


> Si, mais alors il faudrait reformuler la phrase.


Comment cela ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Comment cela ?





Alessa Azure said:


> En français, je ne peux pas insister sur le fait que Thomas n'avait pas pensé à remettre la conversation à plus tard


par exemple:_ Il aurait été plus judicieux de ne pas embêter Anastasia avec ça maintenant,  mais d'attendre ........_
ou:_ Tu n'aurais pas dû prévoir cette discussion maintenant ..... _

Mais, quoi qu'il en soit, je préfère la solution avec le conditionnel présent.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord, donc pas avec « être plus judicieux de remettre votre conversation à plus tard ».


----------



## nicduf

Il me semble que quand Samuel arrive, Thomas et Anastasia sont en train de parler puisque ce sont leurs voix qui l'ont alerté, peu importe pour Samuel ce qu'ils se disent, pour lui, ils* sont *en conversation donc par rapport à cette conversation présente, le raisonnement d'Alessa me semble possible et donc l'emploi du conditionnel passé justifié : Il aurait été judicieux...


----------



## JClaudeK

nicduf said:


> Il me semble que quand Samuel arrive, Thomas et Anastasia sont en train de parler puisque ce sont leurs voix qui l'ont alerté





Alessa Azure said:


> Thomas *veut* parler à Anastasia, mais elle *refuse* parce qu'elle doit surveiller son groupe. Thomas insiste


Visiblement,  la _vraie_ discussion n'a pas encore commencé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout à fait d'accord avec JCK. Thomas et Anastasia ont donc certes échangé quelques mots, mais la conversation qu'il souhaitait avoir avec elle n'a pas encore eu lieu, ce qui rend le conditionnel passé impropre.


----------

